# Photoshop Request!!



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Peeps!!

After a PhotoShop request please, nearly bought these wheels but am thinking of a different colour straight away! Just want to see if the two go,

I have a 2011 Mini Cooper SD in Eclipse Grey - the colour has a goldish/greenish tint to it and is probably the worth colour to go with a different colour wheel!

Heres the Car:








[/URL][/IMG]

And the two different wheel choices:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Apologies for the red being on the ****

And thanks in advance to anyone who does this for me!!


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=....0....0...1ac.1.32.img..0.15.1229.r_K2B3T7yGg

http://www.fullydipped.com/images/Mini Monster Green Wheels Plastidip.jpg

:argie:

:thumb:


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

tones61 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=....0....0...1ac.1.32.img..0.15.1229.r_K2B3T7yGg
> 
> http://www.fullydipped.com/images/Mini Monster Green Wheels Plastidip.jpg
> 
> ...


????!!!!


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

tomlister said:


> ????!!!!


coloured wheels on a black mini,
havent got photoshop,
was interested and looks good,
thanks for input,:wave:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

right im not very good at photoshop (old laptop had photoimpact was so easy to use id had done this in 2 mins as opposed to 15), its a pretty poor attempt and i had to find a car at a similar angle to help me out, red ones have worked out quite well but the angle the grey one is at (ive struggled with it)





also the mini JCWs above had 4 stud alloys and the above are 5 stud i think.


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Christian6984 said:


> right im not very good at photoshop (old laptop had photoimpact was so easy to use id had done this in 2 mins as opposed to 15), its a pretty poor attempt and i had to find a car at a similar angle to help me out, red ones have worked out quite well but the angle the grey one is at (ive struggled with it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this mate, Would the bronze ones be easy to go on the photo i posted?

What are your thoughts to the red? i like it!

Possibly drop the car a bit also!! mines a lot lower (On KW's!)


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I like the red, and then the wing mirrors you should put the red back in on the union jack


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

A quick go on the mirrors in photoshop, 
Hope you don't mind


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

RP84 said:


> A quick go on the mirrors in photoshop,
> Hope you don't mind


Thank you mate!


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Christian6984 said:


>


Thank you mate!


----------

